# [Fvwm] Wiki Francophone

## bosozoku

Bonjour,

après le guide du débutant le wiki ! Je compte reproduire à la Française le wiki officiel Anglais. Je post ici car je sais qu'il ya quelques utilisateurs de Fvwm alors si ils veulent participer ça serait cool (un wiki c'est fait pour ça)  :Smile: 

http://fvwm.stationlinux.org

----------

## nonas

Bonne idée  :Smile: 

ça tombe bien en plus il faut vraiment que je m'y mettes à la config de mon fvwm.

----------

## bosozoku

Merci, pour la config ya une traduction du guide de Jamios ici -> http://www.stationlinux.org/cat.36.html

----------

## ryo-san

lut

en passant , bravo basozoku pour tes themes , ce sont les premiers que j'ai pris et je me suis rendu compte que c'etaient les tiens.

merci aussi pour stationlinux , heureusement qu'il etait la ce site.

+

----------

## bosozoku

Ah merci ça fait plaisir  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Ca n'interesse pas plus de monde que ça ?

Parce qu'en fait fvwmfr.org n'existe plus alors je met ce wiki en place pour combler le manque de support francophone. Si il n'ya pas d'interessés, ça ne vaut pas le coup de refaire le site fvwmfr.org.

----------

## Darkael

erf, n'abandonne pas si vite  :Very Happy: 

T'as essayé d'en parler dans d'autres forums/communautés? (il n'y a pas tant de monde que ça ici) Sinon dès que j'ai le temps je pourrais éventuellement écrire des choses dans le wiki.

----------

## bosozoku

J'abandonne pas  :Smile: 

J'ai demandé ici car c'est vrai que les utilisateurs de fvwm sont souvent des gentooistes.

Les forums lealinux sont morts (le gros point faible de ce site d'ailleurs), ca ramène pas de foule sur linuxfr ni sur trustonme. J'ai l'impression que fvwm est très méconnu. Peut être trop difficiel à configurer. 

parenthese à part, je viens de découvrir les vecteurs : c'est géniaaal !  :Very Happy: 

Ca me donne envie de faire une config moche ^^

----------

## Enlight

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> J'abandonne pas 
> 
> J'ai demandé ici car c'est vrai que les utilisateurs de fvwm sont souvent des gentooistes.
> 
> Les forums lealinux sont morts (le gros point faible de ce site d'ailleurs), ca ramène pas de foule sur linuxfr ni sur trustonme. J'ai l'impression que fvwm est très méconnu. Peut être trop difficiel à configurer. 
> ...

 

 je m'y suis toujours pas mis mais fvwm est mon futur desktop c'est net! Malgré mon grand attachement à kahakaï.

donc 1) stationlinux est bookmarké depuis longtemps  :Wink: 

2) si t'as besoin d'une trad ça ne peut que m'enrichier donc dis moi quel texte traduire (en mp) et j'essaye de faire ça au plus vite.

----------

## bosozoku

ah  :Smile: 

Si tu veux traduire quelque chose, je peux te proposer ça http://www.fvwmwiki.org/cgi/moin.cgi/ConfigSyntax

A faire sur cette page : http://www.stationlinux.org/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=Syntaxe

Merci de ton coup de main.

----------

## Enlight

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> ah 
> 
> 

 

On se sentait mal aimé? on voulait un calin???  :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tu veux traduire quelque chose, je peux te proposer ça http://www.fvwmwiki.org/cgi/moin.cgi/ConfigSyntax
> 
> A faire sur cette page : http://www.stationlinux.org/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=Syntaxe
> ...

 

j'te fais ça demain entre midi et 2!

----------

## bosozoku

Qui est volontaire pour traduire la FAQ ? http://www.fvwm.org/documentation/faq/

Si on s'y met à plusieurs et que le travail est bien ordonné ça peut se faire aisement. Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------

## kwenspc

je veux bien faire la partie 1 de la faq et je prends une option sur la partie 2 

qui fait le reste?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Je propose qu'on fasse un "Todo" en début de page sur le wiki fr avec le nom de la personne qui s'occupe de telle partie avec son status. Je vais faire ce todo vous allez comprendre..

----------

## nonas

En ce moment, j'ai pas trop le temps (rapport + soutenance + partiels argh) mais dans un mois je pourrai traduire et poster ma config (quand j'en serai content  :Very Happy: )

PS: j'ai fait un peu de pub pour le wiki sur PCI : http://www.pcinpact.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=24216&view=findpost&p=1016995

Je sais pas trop si beaucoup l'utilise mais bon ça permet de faire connaitre le projet  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

hum un passioné ^^ Peut être pas jusque la mais disons que j'aime bien Fvwm  :Smile: 

Sinon oué chacun pourra mettre ses configs sur sa page perso du wiki. D'ailleurs vous devriez vous inscrire si vous éditez des pages afin qu'on sache qui fait quoi (plutot que de voir des ip).

----------

## Enlight

Je vais essayer de faire mon possible car je manque cruellement de temps en ce moment (sans parler de mon LFS qu'avance pas pour cause de pbs hardware... snif mon alim m'aura offerte un rab de compile d'un mois... bon c'e sera le bon pretexte pour passer à l'amd64  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Marsu

à partir de samedi, j'aurais suffisamment de temps à mon avis pour pouvoir traduire un ou deux chapitres pour mardi (voire même d'autres par la suite)

faudrait juste mettre une page sur le wiki avec les liens vers les documents à traduire et l'endroit où tu veux les mettre dans le Wiki

----------

## bosozoku

http://www.stationlinux.org/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=FAQ

C'est fait  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> http://www.stationlinux.org/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=FAQ
> 
> C'est fait 

 

J'en connais un qui va tout péter en anglais au bac, l'an prochain  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Boarf la traduction c'est plus facile. Mais j'espère bien tout péter l'an prochain héhé  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marsu

je m'y mets dès que mon année est officieusement finie (bref après le dernier DS de maths : demain, officiellement, on finit le 2 juillet)

[off]bosozoku >> si je ne me méprends pas, t'as une épreuve d'histoire, de français cette année ?? [/off]

edit: je crois que je vais commencer par corriger les fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire dans les documents déjà traduits, parce que pour ce que j'en ai vu,  y'en pas mal ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> [off]bosozoku >> si je ne me méprends pas, t'as une épreuve d'histoire, de français cette année ?? [/off]

 

Tu ne te méprend pas mais je vais passer mes deux oraux et l'écrit en septembre car ma main droite est cassée  :Very Happy: 

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> edit: je crois que je vais commencer par corriger les fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire dans les documents déjà traduits, parce que pour ce que j'en ai vu, y'en pas mal ... 

 

Oups, moi et le Français... Je vais trop vite aussi peut être. Bref merci car c'est une contribution comme une autre  :Smile: 

----------

## Marsu

[off]cte grugeur[/off]

----------

## Darkael

Juste une chose: j'ai vu que vous étiez en train de travailler sur la FAQ, mais fvwmfr.org avait traduit une grosse partie déja. Les pages sont apparement pas dispos sur web.archive.org, mais par contre on peut se débrouiller pour les avoir sur les caches de Google. Mais la solution la plus simple serait de demander à l'admin de fvwmfr, bosozoku tu étais pas en contact avec lui?

----------

## bosozoku

Tiens c'est marrant ça je viens à l'instant de lui envoyer un mail pour lui demander si il avait finalement réussi à extraire les données de fvwmfr (une sombre histoire de BDD périmée). J'attend sa réponse.

----------

## bosozoku

Bon j'apporte quelques bonnes nouvelles.

L'ancien webmaster de fvwmfr.org n'est pas mort (ouéé  :Very Happy: )  et il m'a envoyé un dump de la base de données de ce site.

Bref c'est accessible ici : http://www.gnu-rox.org/var/zedek_fvwmfr.sql

Ca va être dur de l'exploiter mais faut se dire que toute la traduction de la FAQ est la !

----------

## Darkael

Je viens de jeter un oeil à ce fichier... J'arrive à isoler les lignes qui semblent correspondre à la FAQ, mais par contre c'est un peu dur de les lire à l'oeil nu  :Very Happy:  Je suppose que ça a un sens si on les fout dans MySQL, mais j'ai pas envie de l'installer...

----------

## bosozoku

Bon le fichier en question est inexploitable... Je crois qu'il va falloir se retaper toute la FAQ. Des volontaires ? Si quelqu'un prend une section (ou même deux personnes) ça peut aller très vite !

----------

## DidgeriDude

J'ai un tout pitit pitit pitit peu de temps donc je peux traduire un peu la FAQ. J'ai vu que la partie 4 n'est pas très longue. Quelqu'un a-t'il déjà pris une option dessus ? Sinon, ben je m'y colle !

----------

## bosozoku

Tu peux t'y coller  :Smile: 

Personne n'a pris d'options encore.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Ben en fait j'ai déjà commencé  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bon je m'occupe de la section 6 !  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 STOP!!! 

J'ai réussi à extraire la traduction de la FAQ du dump SQL que tu nous as fourni bosozoku, je mets ça en ordre et je la posterai ensuite. En attendant je vous conseille de suspendre vos efforts (j'espère que c'est pas trop tard  :Very Happy: )

[EDIT] 

Voilà où ça en est pour le moment:

http://chronomancy.free.fr/fvwm/fvwm_dump.html (c'est de l'UTF8)

Reste à convertir ça dans un format adapté pour le wiki...

----------

## bosozoku

Ah super ! Bon on aura traduit 2 ou 3 sections pour rien, enfin on aurait du attendre.

Pour mettre ça en format wiki ce sera beaucoup plus simple que de tout traduire.

Mais au fait comment tu as fait ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ah super ! Bon on aura traduit 2 ou 3 sections pour rien, enfin on aurait du attendre.
> 
> Pour mettre ça en format wiki ce sera beaucoup plus simple que de tout traduire.
> 
> Mais au fait comment tu as fait ? 

 

Ben en fait avec mysql tu peux charger le dump dans une base en une commande (me rappelle plus exactement laquelle, quelque chose comme mysql < dump.sql). La partie la plus chiante ensuite ça a été d'identifier quelle table contient la traduc'. Après j'ai fait un petit script en ruby pour sortir la FAQ sous la forme que j'ai donné plus haut... (bon c'est sur que pour faire tout ça faut connaitre un minimum MySQL  :Very Happy:  )

Bon maintenant je vais essayer de faire passer ça au format wiki automatiquement à coups de sed, je vous dis quand j'ai fini.

----------

## Darkael

Bon finalement c'est plus difficile que je ne le pensais pour la conversion automatique, faudra se taper ça à la main  :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Bon finalement c'est plus difficile que je ne le pensais pour la conversion automatique, faudra se taper ça à la main 

 

C'est pas très grave, déja qu'on partait à partir de rien au début ^^

C'est l'arrivée des vacances, ya plus que de la décortication et de la mise en format correct. Finalement c'est le plus chiant mais bon faut le faire.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Ben ça veut dire qu'il ne restera plus qu'à traduire les pages man....  :Laughing:   :Arrow: Last edited by DidgeriDude on Tue Jun 14, 2005 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Darkael

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Ben ça veut qu'il ne restera plus qu'à traduire les pages man....  

 

Ouais, si tu te sens le courage de traduire l'équivalent de 150 pages, pour ensuite découvrir que le man a été entièrement refait pour la sortie de fvwm3  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titix

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *DidgeriDude wrote:*   Ben ça veut qu'il ne restera plus qu'à traduire les pages man....   
> 
> Ouais, si tu te sens le courage de traduire l'équivalent de 150 pages, pour ensuite découvrir que le man a été entièrement refait pour la sortie de fvwm3 

 

Mauvaise réponse!

----------

## bosozoku

héhé bah je l'attend avec impatience Fvwm 3  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> héhé bah je l'attend avec impatience Fvwm 3 

 Et moi, c'est ton thème pour fvwm3 que j'attends avec impatience ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et moi, c'est ton thème pour fvwm3 que j'attends avec impatience ... 

 

Ah ?  :Laughing: 

Mouais mais je vais abandonner le theme milk car comme j'utilise les pixmaps de chwombat.net, même si je les ai modifiées (ombres et blanchies) ya beaucoup trop  de ressemblance... Alors je vais reprendre le thème macosx  :Very Happy: 

----------

